# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Повреждение файлов  ОС

## YOH_ASAKURA

*Предыстория:* Купил комп, собирал сам по частям. Всё новое! (кроме 2-ух видео карт). Целился я на разгон проца, и при очередной попытке разгона (4700 mhz) он выдал BSOD (экран смерти)... 
*Что делал:* сбросил Bios (через сброс + на мат. плате сброс), Обновлял BIOS с версии  F14 до F15q (Beta BIOS), 
Устонавливал Windows 7, 8...наконец ХР установил...

*Сиптомы:* Куча багов в системе и нестабильностей. На 7ке в конце концов не запускался ни один браузер! 
Пытаюсь скачать файл (Опера)- вылет.
Ещё когда скриню экран (FastStone Capture) - он Белый почему то!
На ХР могу привести лишь немного примеров:

Источник: Просмотр событий - Система
1. Структура файловой системы на диск повреждена и не может использоваться. Запустите программу CHKDSK на томе C:.
2. Opera: opera.exe - Файл поврежден : Файл или каталог C:\Program Files\Opera\locale\ru\ru.lng поврежден и не может быть прочитан. Запустите служебную программу CHKDSK. (Опера запускается, на на Англ. языке)
3. Microsoft .NET Framework - не удается установить пакет обновлений. Код ошибки 1646. (Не ставятся последние 7 обнослений)

ПОЧЕМУ? ЧТО НЕ ТАК? Вобщем, я так понимаю что то с SSD? Прошивка обновлялась!




> Конфигурация ПК
> 
> 
> Операционная система	Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP3
> DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
> 
> Блок Питания: DNS 1000W
> Тип ЦП	QuadCore Intel Core i7-2600K, 3500 MHz (35 x 100)
> Системная плата	Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H  
> ...


SSDLife_SMART.jpg

----------


## tamalex

> Операционная система Microsoft Windows XP





> ОСНОВНОЙ СИСТЕМНЫЙ SSD


Эти вещи между собой несовместимы.

А вообще, неизвестно, что случилось с процессором после разгона.

----------


## YOH_ASAKURA

ОК.
1. Ещё раз сбросил настройки BIOS. 
2. Шлейф. Был установлен Белый, перетыкнул в чёрный SATA2 (в какой надо тыкать - без понятия). 
3. Протестировал память Memtest86+ все 4 планки - 0 Errors (1 час тестирования каждая). Проблема выявилась с 2ым СЛОТОМ под ОЗУ. Воткнул туда оперативку - комп ЗАПИЩАЛ короткими быстрыми пиками (где то 10 пиков), потом перезагрузка и тоже самое. Остальные слоты нормально протестировались!
4. Провёл chkdsk c: /r /f.

----------


## inferno2015

Проверти если ваша видео карта совместна  с системой

----------


## Сделан в СССР

перекомпилируй ядро или попробуй загрузится в последней работоспособной версии

----------

